# Stumbled across this site



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

I was googling last night and came across this site.
Sorry if it's well known to everyone.

http://www.knittychick.com


----------



## bethshangirl (Jan 23, 2013)

welcome from lreland!..... you will love it here......lots of help & encouragement!

is that your site? (knittychick) just had a peep........looks interesting.


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Wow! So many patterns. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks for that link, I have seen it before but always worth another look, I have saved it now, its a one stop site.


----------



## maggie45 (Dec 4, 2012)

What a fabulous site. Thank you so much for the link. Lots to choose from.


----------



## Lindyloo2002 (Jun 23, 2013)

dccjb said:


> I was googling last night and came across this site.
> Sorry if it's well known to everyone.
> 
> http://www.knittychick.com


Great thanks for sharing this.


----------



## junebjh (Jun 9, 2012)

What a brilliant site. Thank you. I knit a lot of dog coats for rescues and there are so many nice new patterns here. Haven't had time to look at it all yet.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

I have not seen this one. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## owlet (Aug 18, 2013)

Just what I need, more free patterns! :shock:

(I lived in Sheffield from 1972 &#8722; 2006, great city!)


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

thanks for posting looks like an interesting site


----------



## mrsdroof (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks for this. It's now bookmarked for later!


----------



## karenh (Mar 23, 2011)

This one is new to me. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you for the link. Just downloaded a couple of the patterns.


----------



## Marileen (Apr 4, 2013)

dccjb said:


> I was googling last night and came across this site.
> Sorry if it's well known to everyone.
> 
> http://www.knittychick.com


Thank you so much for this site!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## Kitchenergal (Nov 13, 2013)

dccjb said:


> I was googling last night and came across this site.
> Sorry if it's well known to everyone.
> 
> http://www.knittychick.com


Thank you for this. It looks like a wonderful site and I've added it to my "Favourites"!!


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks so much!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

I received many mistakes and security warnings.



dccjb said:


> I was googling last night and came across this site.
> Sorry if it's well known to everyone.
> 
> http://www.knittychick.com


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Some lovely patterns there. :thumbup:


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Great site! There's just not enough hours in the day for all I want to make


----------



## Minnow (May 8, 2012)

New to me, thank you


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

I had not seen this site I don't think. Anyway, it looks like a good one and I thank you for posting. Loads of patterns to look at. I will save those for another day!


----------



## Grammie Cheryl Ann (Aug 21, 2013)

Thanks for the new site. Will be knitting one of the cemo hats from there.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks, have bookmarked it for future use.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## Alto53 (Jan 26, 2012)

I hadn't seen this one before, thanks for sharing!


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Capva (Jan 24, 2011)

Great site. Have to get back to it when I have more time to really look at it. Thanks.


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Issy2090 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Holy cow what a find. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Great Site, thanks for sharing!


dccjb said:


> I was googling last night and came across this site.
> Sorry if it's well known to everyone.
> 
> http://www.knittychick.com


----------



## Yarn bulldog (Aug 10, 2012)

Awesome site. Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Bookmarked this site as it has lots of great patterns, thanks for sharing


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

That site is the bomb. Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## storp (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I will study it later this weekend!


----------



## chocolate lover (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks so much - a great site


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you.....I'll be spending time here.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome from Pennsylvania USA. Glad you found thr forum and I am sure you will enjoy it.


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the site


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

lots of nice patt's. thankyou for posting  :thumbup:


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

Some times stumbling is good. :thumbup:


----------



## ngriff (Jan 25, 2014)

New to me also. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## debbie1 (Feb 9, 2011)

Oh my goodness, thanks so much for sharing this site. I just love it. I could spend a lot of time here for sure. Thanks again!!


----------



## Trishaw (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you! So new at knitting so always overwhelmed with big projects and stitches. Will look at this closely to see if I can try some of these patterns.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

Not seen that site (or heard of) it before....looks interesting, thanks...


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

It is new to me, thank you for posting the link!!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Thanks! First I'd heard of it.


----------



## Sheila Payne (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks. I had never heard of it before. Does anyone know of another crochet free patterns ?


----------



## momrnbk (Nov 26, 2011)

In all my Googling I've never come across this site. It's great. Thanks for taking the time to share it.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

dccjb said:


> I was googling last night and came across this site.
> Sorry if it's well known to everyone.
> 
> http://www.knittychick.com


Thank you so much for posting this site; would you believe I've just spent


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

dccjb said:


> I was googling last night and came across this site.
> Sorry if it's well known to everyone.
> 
> http://www.knittychick.com


Thank you so much for posting this site; would you believe I've just spent over three hours in one section???


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

maggie45 said:


> What a fabulous site. Thank you so much for the link. Lots to choose from.


WOW! Agree-and I just looked at the slippers!!


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for this site...... have already downloaded a couple but need to get a coffee before I do some serious brousing!!


----------



## Georgia Chicken (Mar 23, 2011)

Never heard of it but thank you for posting it. It's a great site.


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Gosh! So many patterns.Great site. Bookmarked. Thanks for the link.


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## imsobusy (Oct 16, 2013)

Thanks, I've bookmarked it.


----------



## luvnknit (Sep 25, 2012)

Thank you, dccjb!
This is a really interesting site.
Hugs,
Maureen


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks so much for this link.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you very much. have bookmarked & will enjoy looking at this in the future. Also will share it with my knitting group. :thumbup:


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

This one is new to me! Thanks so much for sharing it with us!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Had not seen it before. Thank you so much for posting it.


----------

